# Last week's job



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Had a gig at a synagogue. The 20+ yr old acoustical fabric was failing all over the place.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

We stripped all the old fabric down, and vacuum-sanded the walls.










Primed everything with Gardz.










We "dry-hung" the new fabric meaning we pasted the wall, and then gently applied the fabric. Can't smooth it too aggressively, or the paste will ooze through the fabric. Can't touch it with your hands either, same deal. GENTLE was the word of the day.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

The fabric was thick, and felt like...felt. Overlap two pieces, and double cut the seams. This was a bitch as it required a very sharp blade to make a clean cut through both layers, and we are doing it over plaster. This would dull the blade in about 4"-6". I used probably 20-30 razor blades per seam. My finger tip is seriously raw. But we got it done and it looked good.


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks like fun!! Did the Gaurdz hold down the old paste residue or did it come off with the sanding?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome job! Just curious, was there a big difference in acoustics when wall was bare compared to finished?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

As always looks sweet Tim. :thumbsup:
Did you travel for that job? How many guys/gals did you work for that project?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> As always looks sweet Tim. :thumbsup:
> Did you travel for that job? How many guys/gals did you work for that project?


 
Yea,where is blondie? The bald guy, not so nice.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

very nice finished product!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

chrisn said:


> Yea,where is blondie? The bald guy, not so nice.


What he said! 

Looks great though! :notworthy:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

You must be a very patient man


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

upnorthmn said:


> Looks like fun!! Did the Gaurdz hold down the old paste residue or did it come off with the sanding?


Not necessarily. We sanded off 99% of the old paste. The Gardz just gave it a more sound surface to hang on.



RCP said:


> Awesome job! Just curious, was there a big difference in acoustics when wall was bare compared to finished?


Thank you. Yes, big time. When it was bare, the place echoed a lot.



Workaholic said:


> As always looks sweet Tim. :thumbsup:
> Did you travel for that job? How many guys/gals did you work for that project?


Nope, in downtown StL. Just myself, and that bald guy. He is an old friend from high school who I recently found out was a (HACK!) out-of-work handyman so I hired him on to be an extra pairs of hands. I didn't want to sand and prime those walls LOL. He only wanted $8 an hour! I paid him $12 because I felt sorry for him.



chrisn said:


> Yea,where is blondie? The bald guy, not so nice.


She is going to school down in Southeast MO State, and currently works at a Starbucks. Blond baristas turn me on.



JAYJAY said:


> very nice finished product!


Thank you!



aaron61 said:


> You must be a very patient man


Yes, you have to be to hang wall coverings. Helps when I go fishing too.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

My finger is starting to hurt just looking at the length of those sheets.... :whistling2: Looks like another winner for you PWG! :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I paid him $12 because I felt sorry for him.

Pay me $20 and I will move to SL this winter.


----------

